# Speakers being built for RMAF



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

Here they are as they arrived.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

CLS-9's?

Can't wait to hear them.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Those look impressive.


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

A custom open baffle design built for Mockingbird Audio. They also have matching open baffle sub towers. :bigsmile:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh my - looking forward to hearing those Danny!


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

Matching sub towers before they were lined with No Rez. 



















They also have grills on both sides.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmm... never thought much about an open baffle sub, but I suppose it is no different than an open baffle speaker, which many of those use 12 and 15 inch drivers and extend pretty low. Kind of makes me think of IB... except the front baffle is not sealed off from the rear.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Danny,

If you have any other pictures along the build process and are willing to post them, I would love to put the build into the newsletter...


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

Woofers loaded...


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

Getting a little burn in time now...


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Danny Richie said:


> Getting a little burn in time now...


 I must say that looks quite beautiful! Very interesting design. I dig it though for sure. Hope everything works out for you with them at RMAF!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very nice... do you think they will sound as good as the ones you had at LSAF?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Whoa - a line array with all ribbon tweeters. Love it! Looking forward to hearing them Danny!


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> Very nice... do you think they will sound as good as the ones you had at LSAF?


Apples and oranges to some degree. These are better in many ways and second to none in the lower ranges.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Danny, I absolutely love the LS9's (mine are still going very strong). I wish I could be at RMAF so I could experience these badboys. Having heard the X-Statics extensively and also owning the LS9's I've always wanted to marry the two together to see how it would be. Now that you've done that, and by the thoughts you have already posted at AC, I know I would be absolutely in love. I can't wait to hear people's impressions of this combo!


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey guys, this pair of speakers that went to RMAF are available. And Mockingbird Audio is willing to make a deal on these to give them a good home. Let me know if you are interested or know someone that might be interested.


----------



## SoCalWJS (Feb 19, 2009)

Danny Richie said:


> Hey guys, this pair of speakers that went to RMAF are available. And Mockingbird Audio is willing to make a deal on these to give them a good home. Let me know if you are interested or know someone that might be interested.


I wish........


----------

